# Friday Trip 7/25



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Headed out of destinfriday morning at about7 to drop some lineson our coops and after catching bait in the pass we started running, and we were probably about a mile off of the beach and I spotted a big leatherback on the surface so I pulled them back to go look and see if we could get lucky and maybe find a cobia on it and as we a approached it we noticed that it was dead and all of its body parts were missing then all of the sudden a 10ft tigershark came up and just started taking huge bites out of the turtle shell and everything we watched for a minute and then hooked up a few 5lb cobias on light tackle bait rods then another tigershark came up and it was everybit of 20ft long no BS we have a 34ft Venture Center Console and it was over 3/4's of the length of the boat, anyways it also came up to continue eating this turtle, both of the sharks were practically out of the water just destroying the turtle. This was the biggest shark I have ever seen by far and I have seen a 1000lb mako of pensacola cobia fishing once before. Oh yea I forgot to throw in that I had snagged the 10ft shark in the tail with a small cobia rod n reel but a we couldnt stop it on full drag so we just decided to break it off. so we continued to our coop spots in search of some snappers and soon enough when we get there the bite is going off and we limit out in about an hour. It would have been faster but we had to fool some porpoise that were following us. This was a short halfday trip but it was very exciting and fullfilling. Here is a photo of a snapper I caught on my only drop all day, which was pretty sweet. 20lb Red Snapper. I will have more photos and a video of the shark madness later on when my buddy loads it on you tube. :hoppingmad:bowdown


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I eagerly await the shark video! Sounds like quite a sight to see!


----------



## Earlytimes Too (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Sonny, lets see that video.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Very fitting post for Shark Week.. I love to dive but seeing that would make me think twice about getting back in the water.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

cant wait to see the shark vids. how does tiger shark taste?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

gotta see it to believe it.... :moon


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

20 FEET? uh....you aren't serious are you? I've come to find that when most people estimate the length on a shark they over do it by about 25-40% of the actual length.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Who knows without the vid  Nice snapper though fo sho! :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey man nice snapper!

I was hopin as I was readin the story you were gonna say you got pics and such of the shark!

Hurry up and let us know when you got em posted!


----------



## Jayzilla (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see that video AND the 20lb red snapper.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Whats the status of the video?


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice! Good catch and I can only imagine what it was like seeing a turtle get torn to pieces! Nice report. :clap


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Any news on the video? 20 foot tiger? I'd rather see in on youtube than in person.


----------

